# cost of living



## burtonianline (Mar 31, 2014)

Hii,
I have been offered a job in south Africa for 20000 rands..I have 2 kids and elder one is in kg1.I would like to know whether this salary is sufficient for my family to live in east London..south Africa..thx


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

These are always hard questions to answer. Can you describe what your minimum standard of living requirement is ?


----------



## burtonianline (Mar 31, 2014)

I m from a middle class family.it shouldn't be too cheap.that's all..thx for the reply


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah you're going to have to be more specific than that....

Single car - dual car 
gated community ?
number of bedrooms 
size of house
pool 
home size 
day care / nanny
housekeeper 
entertainment?
utilities
internet ?
Sat TV 
etc?


----------

